# Adamsbuilt Wader Pants



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Adamsbuilt Green River Wader Pants. Used only a handful of times. Size large. Come with Size 11 wader boots. Text me for pictures. 503-403-9487

Asking $150.00

Would consider a trade for a nice golf driver


----------

